# صورة جامده جدا علي أعلانات شيبسي مصر هتختار طعمها



## أبن البابا (24 يونيو 2010)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههه

حلو قوي الطعم دي

بس ياتري شيبسي هتعمله

شكرا ليك ياجميل​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههه
مش بعيييد على مزاجنجى برضه :t33:
ثانكس يا فندم *​


----------



## Nemo (24 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
المفروض بريحه البانجو هههههههههه
بانجو كده حشيش فايدة فيك هههههههههههه

ميرسى يا سكر ع الموضوع


----------



## dodo jojo (24 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه...حلوه اوووووى شكرا يا عسل


----------



## sony_33 (24 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة قوى انا اول مشفت كدة اتسطلت
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (25 يونيو 2010)

كويس علشان الحكومه ماتقدرش تتكلم نقولها بناكل شيبسي فيها حاجه ههههههههههه

شكرا تامر  ابن البابا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*جامد ههههه*​


----------

